# Human Chorionic Gonadotropin



## dirtwarrior (Jul 14, 2011)

If anyone is looking for a local source look up P.G. 600 in vet supplies. Anyone can buy it


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 14, 2011)

whas PMCG thats in it?  cmon !


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 14, 2011)

A combination of Pregnant Mare Serum (PMSG) and Human Chorionic  Gonadotropin (hCG). Indicated for induction of fertile estrus in  non-cycling gilts over 5 1/2 months of age and weighing at least 187  lbs. Treatment will not induce estrus in gilts who have already begun to  cycle. Administer 5 cc dose SQ in neck behind the ear. Estrus will be  observed approximately 3-7 days after injection. Sows: Helps return sows  to estrus in early weaning programs. P.G. 600 complements AI programs,  returning most sows to estrus in 3-7 days. Helps facilitate  all-in/all-out schedules. Administer 5 cc dose SQ in neck behind the  ear. Estrus will be observed approximately 3-7 days after injection.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 14, 2011)

PMSG is a complex glycoprotein obtained from the serum of pregnant mares. This 43–63 kda protein is capable of supplementing and being substituted for the follicle stimulating gonadotrophin and interstitial cell-stimulating hormone of the anterior pituitary gland in both the male and female. Thus PMSG-Intervet stimulates development of the ovarian follicle in the female.

It has FSH and HCG rolled into one


----------



## pieguy (Jul 15, 2011)

Does any veteran wanna comment or possibly have a study to share? This looks pretty promising . Thanks dirtwarrior


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 15, 2011)

I just ordered some research peptide. When it is gone I will try this


----------



## booze (Jul 16, 2011)

there is zero HCG in australia. Wonder if this other stuff can be sourced in OZ?
@dirtwarrior where did you order some as a research peptide? i thought this couldnt be done. Thanks.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 16, 2011)

some warehouse for peptides


----------



## booze (Jul 16, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> some warehouse for peptides


 
got it thanks. not sure it will be a goer through oz customs though. im guessing shipped in a vial labelled hcg yeah?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine came through np


----------



## booze (Jul 17, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> Mine came through np



Through Australian customs?!

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 17, 2011)

No usa


----------



## booze (Jul 18, 2011)

oz customs are crap and will seize unfortunately


----------

